# Lee Harding Wins Again



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

In Lee's first season he has won

First Timers NABBA Midland 2008

EPF Novice 2008

And yesterday he won Novice (NABBA) First Timers British crown and also took the overall title 2008!

Great Effort:thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Lee.

Looked awesome. NABBA Class 1 better beware. This guy has it all


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Pete did you get any photos?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes mate, loads.

On my Facebook account. Upload a few later


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awsome!!


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome!

Whats his weight/height mate.

Legs look fantastic........ actually everything does.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

A man, Now that i can'ycompete as an Intermediate in the UKBFF and feel, well actually know that i need a lot more muscle to be a contender in the heavy weights or lose 6" in height in the light heavys i was considering the NABBA Height classes. Looks like ive got my work cut out everyway....Love it, bring on the competition....

He looks damn awesome thats for sure!!!!! well done my man... :thumbup1:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats Lee, you looked superb mate, well done!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BRABUS said:


> A man, Now that i can'ycompete as an Intermediate in the UKBFF and feel, well actually know that i need a lot more muscle to be a contender in the heavy weights or lose 6" in height in the light heavys i was considering the NABBA Height classes. Looks like ive got my work cut out everyway....Love it, bring on the competition....
> 
> He looks damn awesome thats for sure!!!!! well done my man... :thumbup1:


Exactly what i am gonna do mate!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate, looking terrific


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lee you have an excellant physique mate well done on your victory yesterday...

can i ask why you did the first timers class at the EPF after doing the first timers class at the midlands? i may be wrong but isn't a first timer classed as such because he has never competed before?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

DB said:


> Exactly what i am gonna do mate!


Ah man do you have to?? Competition is going to be hard enough as it is.... I can only get lucky once im sure, lol.... :whistling:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BRABUS said:


> Ah man do you have to?? Competition is going to be hard enough as it is.... I can only get lucky once im sure, lol.... :whistling:


haha Your ass is mine next time!!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Lee you have an excellant physique mate well done on your victory yesterday...
> 
> can i ask why you did the first timers class at the EPF after doing the first timers class at the midlands? i may be wrong but isn't a first timer classed as such because he has never competed before?


EPF states you can do First Timers if its your first season in body building


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Lee you have an excellant physique mate well done on your victory yesterday...
> 
> can i ask why you did the first timers class at the EPF after doing the first timers class at the midlands? i may be wrong but isn't a first timer classed as such because he has never competed before?


Classes are Junior (under 23 on the day), Masters (over 40, with award for best over 50), First timers 2008 (open to any bodybuilder who is in their first season of competition, regardless of how many contests they've done in the year) and ladies figure and physique. The mens open weight classes are under 65kg, under 75kg, under 85kg, under 95kg and over 95kg. There are also overall and best presentation awards.


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

I did the novice class at the EPF


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, just to clarify the EPF rule. The class that was "novice" which Lee did in May was open to anyone in their first season of competition (and not those novices who've been around for years, as is the case in a lot of shows). This has been re-named "first timers 08" to make it a bit clearer, but the rule is the same. Next year, it will be called "first timers 09" etc....

So no foul committed by Mr Harding.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Think Lee is doing the EPF show this weekend.

Good Luck mate. Your as good as *you* want to be.

Remember that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Real Jester said:


> Yes, just to clarify the EPF rule. The class that was "novice" which Lee did in May was open to anyone in their first season of competition (and not those novices who've been around for years, as is the case in a lot of shows). This has been re-named "first timers 08" to make it a bit clearer, but the rule is the same. Next year, it will be called "first timers 09" etc....
> 
> So no foul committed by Mr Harding.


thanks for explaining that mate


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

wow he looks fantastic,as said he has it all, im sure he was on triny and sussan a few months bk, so my wife said any way!! :whistling:


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

yes it was me on the Trinny and Susanna show lol. how embarrassing!!

And yes Pete I am doing the EPF show this Sunday as my last show Then I'm waiting next year for the Ukbff Midlands I think.

I was chuffed to win the finals of my class but over the moon to win the overall when I cld clearly see bigger guys with more muscle.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

leesbiceps said:


> yes it was me on the Trinny and Susanna show lol. how embarrassing!!
> 
> And yes Pete I am doing the EPF show this Sunday as my last show Then I'm waiting next year for the Ukbff Midlands I think.
> 
> I was chuffed to win the finals of my class but over the moon to win the overall when I cld clearly see bigger guys with more muscle.


 m8 u look fooking awsome how old r u if ya dnt mind me asking?i remember seeing u on there lol its the only reason i carried on watching it lol(in a non gay way) :thumb:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Awesome physique mate,congrats on your wins:thumb:


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

i'm 31, 6ft 2 and 17 stones.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

well done lee, u look amazing mate,, good luck with the up n comin shows:beer:


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done lee you beast! :cool2:

Sorry i didn't come to support you tho mate. Just struggled to accept i would be going to cheer on a big black man in tiny pants on stage! 

Theres always Halesowen this weekend so i might get over my fears and cheer you on for another successfull contest!!!! :rockon:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Lux said:


> Well done lee you beast! :cool2:
> 
> Sorry i didn't come to support you tho mate. Just struggled to accept i would be going to cheer on a big black man in tiny pants on stage!
> 
> Theres always Halesowen this weekend so i might get over my fears and cheer you on for another successfull contest!!!! :rockon:


so what r u sayin then paul, ud come n watch a big white man in small pants but not a blackman:ban:


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

strongasanox said:


> so what r u sayin then paul, ud come n watch a big white man in small pants but not a blackman:ban:


U prrrrrrrrrrick! 

So what you doing tomorrow then? Fancy coming to Halesowen and holding my hand so i don't get scared? I'll be the smallest guy there, so might get lost in the crowd


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Nah, I'll be winning the prize for the guy with the least muscle there mate, trust me! I just make up for it with 5 stone of "insulation" on top!! 

Should be a good contest. Hope to see you there. Come and say hi.

Lee.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

The Real Jester said:


> Nah, I'll be winning the prize for the guy with the least muscle there mate, trust me! I just make up for it with 5 stone of "insulation" on top!!
> 
> Should be a good contest. Hope to see you there. Come and say hi.
> 
> Lee.


I reckon i might go tbh mate. Never been to a show so would be good to see Lee grab another title. Just messaged strongasanox through Facebook so i hope he will be coming too as we both went to school with Lee Harding.

Keep ya eyes open for a tiny baldy in lees crew tomorrow then mate, it'll be me 

What time is it on and whats the cost on the tickets?


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

show starts at 3pm and I think tickets are £10. This is my last show until I decide to compete again in about a years time and it would be nice to go out with a nice big bang. I cant beleive I've won al my comps so far, i'm gonna give it my all, would be nice to see you and Marshall there. The more support I get the better I perform.

Also, thanks for your support along the way, you and David. see ya soon.

ATLAS!


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Just sent you a message on FB about Marsh mate. Reckon i'll be coming to support you seeing as i let ya down last week.

Its shocking to think that you didn't really have much intention of competing at one time not too long back!!!!!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow!

Just remember wat i said! relax and enjoy


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

oh I always enjoy, only way I know. I cant wait. just gettin a bit tipsy on gin in bed while eatin my mixed grill (if cain is reading this i mean I have just had a shot of gin and eating my mixed grill in bed)

I seem to be looking rather tight at the moment so cant wait to see wot i look like in the morning. I really want this one and i'm gonna give it my all.

Good luck to everyone competing in the EPF 2moro, especially Bob from Iron works, He's been really good to me leading to my shows, thanks.

I want to thank Cain Leatham (Gb Fitness) for getting my contest prep diet spot on and for having faith in me all the way. I wouldn't be where I am without him, bigup for Cain.

I also want 2 thank Pete Lawson, for helping me with my tanning for both shows and fully supporting me. I appreciate all the help and support I can get.

I hope to see you all there at show 2moro.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Big well done and best of luck for tomorrow, sounds like things have been going rather well on the competition front of late.

Keep it tight mate!!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

J


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Lee is still winning

EPF - Won first timers and best pres

EPF - 2nd in super heavy weights and best pres


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Big Lee


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, well done big Lee! Great win in the first timers and so close to the super heavy win too. In fact, whoever won the super heavies was going to take the overall so he was only a sniff away from that too!!

Gin and mixed grill is the way ahead!

Lee.


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

That would have been great but I am very happy with my wins in the past week. I done better than I could have ever imagined and my 2nd place in the super heavies after only competing for less than 6 months shows me that I will be trouble when I compete bigger and better in a years time.

I thought it strange the over 95kg champ and overall winner had no calves what so ever and my legs blew him away in size and definately in defintion but i was definately outsized, his back was huge, and so was his chest and delts.

I know I have an even complete overall package just need to make sure i get bigger keeping the same proportions next year. But I am very happy with my 1st season, 5 first place trophies, 1 2nd place super heavy weight trophy and 3 best presentation medals.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol not a bad first season dude! damn lol

congrats


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome work mate congrats


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

You've every right to be proud of what you acheived mate. A blinding first year of competition. You are very level headed and accurate in your appraisal of your own physique too and will go a long way.


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

thank you. I'm taking a well deserved break now, its taken a lot out of me but its been worth it in the end. I'm gonna rest then soon get back into hardcore traiing to take it all on again next year. I've met some good supportinve friends along the way that have really helped me a lot and gave me good advice and its all payed off. So I thank everyone that has been there for me and supported me and we can all work to kick some ass next year. lol.


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

EPF UK open 2008 over 80kg First timers


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats in your first year of competing. Looking awesome


----------

